# Mustang GT or GTO ???



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I have been buying mustang Gts for $300 over invoice for the last 3 mustangs gts that i have had 1995,2000,2002.Well the New Mustang Gts are going for list or over list and the dealers are crazy and the people that buy them over invoice are just nuts too.Glad I found this site and thought the 2004 GTOs were a bit Ugly with no hoodscoop and single exhaust and the front of the car looks like a Grandam or any other pontiac.Remember the 2004s where going for around $28,000 in Dec and glad that they are a bit cheaper now.Hearing prices around $22,000-$25000 is not bad.But still would not want a 2004,but will buy a 2005 GTO for under $30,000 if there are any in Sept or Oct.Would like to get a 2006 Mustang Gt for invoice but don't know if that will happen,so maybe i will get lucky with a GTO.Johnny


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The GTO and Mustang are both good cars but in different class. Even my Mustang buddy at work acknowledges that at the higher speeds there is no comparison and the interior in the GTO rivals the BMWs and MB.


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

You really need to drive them both because they each have their own mindset.

I traded a 99 Camaro SS for the GTO. I liked my Camaro a lot but the GTO is far, far more refined. The interior is outstanding and the IRS pays big dividends on rough roads. The car is heavier than the Mustang or Camaro but it is an outstanding package plus it has real back seats that are comfortable for real adults. 

I'd say drive them both on the highway and city for at least 1/2 hour each (tell the sales person to be quiet so you aren't distracted) and then just sit in both for at least another 1/2 hour and check out the seats (the GTO has great seats front and back) and controls then pick the one you like best.


----------



## patrun64 (Apr 23, 2005)

165,000 new Mustangs this year alone, versus (maybe) 16,000 GTO.s And all the GTOs are the real thing (V8s.) They both have beautiful interiors, they both look fantastic from the front. Side view? Not crazy about either, but for most people; they like the Mustang. 3 years from now you will still be making payments and there will be 1/2 million new Mustangs on the road. For good reason. The GTO just didn't do it for me when it came out, but it really grew on me. I have seen a total of 1 GTO on the road since I bought mine 3 weeks ago. I just like driving something a little different. And I paid 500 under invoice for my 05 GTO. I have owned 11 second cars, but none more fun than this car.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Well i have had my heart set on a Mustang Gt but i don't think they will come down in price for the 2006s.I am hoping that the GTOs will come down under the $30s around sept or oct.I liked how the 2004s are going for under$25,000 at some dealers.Are the dealers taking a hit at those prices?And if not who's to say they cannot sell the 2005s for under $30,000?I have seen only 1 GTO as of yet and it was a 2004 not impressed but the 05s are a lot better and you get alot for your money.Johnny :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Johnny,

The production of the 05 GTO's is scheduled to end later this month, last year the production ran 3 months longer thus placing the 04 GTO's in the dealers late into the fourth quarter. It is difficult to sell the 04's that late in the year without massive discounts.

The last of the 05's will probably arrive to the dealers sometime in August or September. I don't think you will see the same discounts on the 05's as on the 04's.

Good luck,


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

I looked at a mustang GT this past week. Not many dealers have them first of all but the one that did have a couple wanted close to $31k for a $27500 MSRP car. 

The GTO, while not being marked up, are not being heavily discounted either. Last year's discounts on 04's were an aberration. They overestimated demand which led to bloated inventories on dealer lots. On top of that, the 05 changes were well publicized thanks to forums like these while the dealers were sitting on all the 04's. Add that to the discontinuation of the C5's which led to new C5 prices dipping into the 30's.

The 05's are selling better but still not THAT great. The key difference is that the dealers have adjusted their inventories based on 04 demand. Slightly better demand combined with greatly reduced dealer inventories means dealers are not giving them away. I was lucky enough to find a dealer sitting on 5 GTO's who was very eager to sell. But that was after talking to 4 other dealers who let me walk at a price which ultimately was doable.

If you know what you are getting (badass engine in a so so chassis) I would jump on it now. The dealer inventory will only get leaner in my opinion. 

good luck in your search.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I see my local dealer has 6 of them in stock and the other dealers near me maybe have only 1 and some don't even have 1.So i want to wait till aug or sept and see if i can get a great deal,at that time my warrenty will be up with my mustang gt and hope i can get a 2006 mustang gt for around $24,000 and if not i am hoping to get a 2005 GTO for under $30,000...Will not get a Charger because its really not a Hemi or really a Charger with the 4 doors.So since the production will end soon maybe there will be a few GTOs in Sep or Oct.....And maybe i can get a deal...Hate to spend over $30,000 when in a few month i MIGHT be able to get a GTO at a very good price.Thanks for all yea helppppp.Jt


----------



## omann (Aug 14, 2005)

GT vs. GTO hmm well dumb as it may sound i traded in my 05 GT for a 04 GTO and im so much more happy with the Goat. and ran more than a couple GT stock to my stock GTO and never lost one yet )


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have yet to run into a GTO owner on the street that we haven't stopped to chat about the cars and left feeling pls'ed with the encounter.

The same can't be said about mustang owners.

When the 04 came out, I wasn't thrilled. looked to furin. Others felt it didn't look like it was supposed to, what ever that means. But hell, the camaro didn't look like a 69 or a 70's when it retired. So WTF.

I was going to get an 05 GT and had test driven them, shopped around, thought about ordering one, test drove it again and then finally went to get one.

Invoice wise there was no mark up and I hadn't even heard of dlrs locally doing that. When I was ready, I couldn't find one with leather, let alone the upgraded interior and dash. And the sales bitch was no help at all. I as practically having to tell her to go search for one. Autoway is a large company, they gotta have one some where. BTW, not a big fan of the company, but they have a much larger inventory to choose from and in my hunt for the GT, no dlr would give up what they had with out trading for one. Used to be, if a dlr elsewhere's close by had one, they would ship it. Not on a GT or even a GTO I found out latter.


Long story short, I have an 05 GTO, exterior and interior color of choice and a better car over all, I think. And with the SAP kit, mo'better looking. 

Now the GTO did have a $3000 market adjusted price. And the first salesman must have thought I was kidding when I asked about it and told him I wasn't paying it, cause he got another salesman to handle me. Really, that dlrship sucks and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. But they had what I was looking for and again, no dlr was willing to send a GTO anywhere w/o a trade. 

So, after hammering his ass pretty good and getting them to take off the markup and another 2 grand I pointed to my trade in and bent over his used car guy. About three hours latter, I got what I wanted, and at my price. 

Then latter they came out with their GM Employee discount..... could'a saved my some time  

In the end, I heard that sigh of relief, I'm more than happy with my choice of car. And honestly, it doesn't have the " gotta have it" looks of the GT, but I blend in and the cops don't take notice of me.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The last time I looked there were 25 new goats on the web in the Atlanta dealers inventory, I would wait until GM offered some rebates or something.I still think from a distance coming at you the GTO looks to much like so many other pontiacs ,GP,GRAN_AM etc.It just does not stand out in a crowd like the 05 mustang. Not to mention the SVT -cobra which will be out soon.Sure there will be thousands of GT's on every corner ,but so what. They sold one million 65-66 mustangs back in the 60's ,but look how the GT today is a very hot collector car. When you get a design right it doesn't have to grow on you.Look @ the Porcshe 928 that car never looked right and today they are not worth much, even with Porcshe name on it.Look how great the 65 goat looked in 65 and it looks great TODAY !!!


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I am waiting for my Stang Gt from the dealer with X-Plan.
Wanted to get a GTO with the 400hp and thought the Black with red seats would be pretty cool.
When i got to the dealer i could not find the GTOS,they all looked alike,Grandams grandprix and ect.
Then i saw the GTO i felt pretty bad wasting my time in looking at them.
The insides are nice but you really want the outside looking good too.
And since i got X-Plan with Ford i think a loaded Stang GT will for for around $27,000.
if i didnot have the X-plan from ford maybe i would get the GTO,but i would have to wait to the price drop a bit more on the GTOs ,still a bit too high.Maybe around $28,000 in sept or oct.JohnnyT


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> The last time I looked there were 25 new goats on the web in the Atlanta dealers inventory, I would wait until GM offered some rebates or something.I still think from a distance coming at you the GTO looks to much like so many other pontiacs ,GP,GRAN_AM etc.It just does not stand out in a crowd like the 05 mustang. Not to mention the SVT -cobra which will be out soon.Sure there will be thousands of GT's on every corner ,but so what. They sold one million 64-65 mustangs back in the 60's ,but look how the GT today is a very hot collector car. When you get a design right it doesn't have to grow on you.Look @ the Porcshe 928 that car never looked right and today they are not worth much, even with Porcshe name on it.Look how great the 65 goat looked in 65 and it looks great TODAY !!!


Gotta Love It! :rofl:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> I am waiting for my Stang Gt from the dealer with X-Plan.
> Wanted to get a GTO with the 400hp and thought the Black with red seats would be pretty cool.
> When i got to the dealer i could not find the GTOS,they all looked alike,Grandams grandprix and ect.
> Then i saw the GTO i felt pretty bad wasting my time in looking at them.
> ...


Enjoy your new GT Johnny. I'll be waiving at you through my rear window! :seeya:


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> I am waiting for my Stang Gt from the dealer with X-Plan.
> Wanted to get a GTO with the 400hp and thought the Black with red seats would be pretty cool.
> When i got to the dealer i could not find the GTOS,they all looked alike,Grandams grandprix and ect.
> Then i saw the GTO i felt pretty bad wasting my time in looking at them.
> ...


And yet you're still here :seeya:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I find it funny how people take the advice of others at first, but then eventually still end up making the bad decision and falling in to peer pressure. (time when I need the little emoticon hitting his head on a wall.)

I also find it extremely funny how people say the goat looks exactly like the Grand Prix and the Grand Am.... two cars which really look rather different, so how can it look like both? Anyway, they say that then everyone praises how beautiful the new Charger looks. "The new Charger's sophisticated styling and design...." blah blah blah. They complain about the goats looks, then fail to realize how the Charger looks almost exactly like the new 300... and of course also very close to the Magnum?

The Mustang I will hate as I always have because it's just way too flashy for my tastes. Too many people buy it just for its exterrior looks, regardless of its craptastic interrior, or its even crappiertastic ride quality. I also hate how everyone loves to call the Mustang a "muscle car" when it always has been and always will be a "pony car". There's no American muscle in that thing. Oh well, at least with my goat I won't have to worry about *F*ixing *O*r *R*ebuilding it *D*aily


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

I also think the charger looks like a nash rambler 4 door. I don't think the GTO has a problem with it's looks. I just think GM was not willing to start from scratch and design a GTO. So they did the next best thing and gave us a 400 hp ,6 speed coupe. Some people love it some don't .I will say Ford did start from scratch on the 05 GT. most people like it some don't. BUT here is the where Ford takes it a step further for us car nuts. They have SVT to make it into a real performance car . Not just looks but engineering also. Pontiac doen't have a group in the states that Im aware of. I know Holden does but that is almost a secret over here.HSV or something like that, see what I mean.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I like the SVT. I also like the idea of the new Shelby. As I've always said though, I wish with the new Shelby Ford would make an engine with a higher displacement and higher power, just so it would have even greater modding capabilities which would make it an even greater race-car like the present goat and vette.

Anyone see the pictures for the upcoing Charger SRT-8? I'll say it looks worlds better than the other Chargers, but it's still absolutely craptastic compared to the Mustang and GTO.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> And yet you're still here :seeya:



:agree , He had his mind made up when he started the thread. Predictable questions and only talking price...


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I really think the Charger is a abortion looking type of car,even if you get the decals on the car it still is a 2006 charger yukkkkk.
You are telling me that the front of the GrandAms and Grand Prixs don't look a bit like the GTO?
I am going to wait a little bit and see if i get my Stang Gt in the next few weeks.
And if not i will go pricing the GTOs since i see them on all my dealers lots.You would think i would get a really great deal in sept on a GTO...
Lets look at it if a GTO was selling for around $30,200 in june when GM First had their GM employees pricing.
You would think in 2 week when we are in sept we should get the car around $28,000-$29,000.
What are the dealers going to do keep them till JAN 2006 before they start making them down.......JohnnyT


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

In actuality you most likely will have to wait til the 06 models are on the lots til any left over 05's will be marked down, and that will be around December as it's looking. The 05 goat sales are just still too high for the dealers to start cutting prices in half any time soon.

Take a good look at the front of the GTO, the Grand Am, and then then Grand Prix. Sure they look similiar, but they're all made by Pontiac. It's just like any most Dodge's seem to have that big squarelike grill design on the front. Or how most Chrysler's have that interestingly curvy front grille. The GTO looks no more like the GP or GA than the old 300's looked like the Intrepid or Sebring, or any other cars from the same parent company that looked similiar to each other. Every car manufacturer has a certain style they seem to mimic most of their cars to. So it's not just the GTO... it's more of the goat has awesome performance that the other two current muscle cars can't compete with and so everyone has to find whatever they can to criticize the goat.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> I really think the Charger is a abortion looking type of car,even if you get the decals on the car it still is a 2006 charger yukkkkk.
> You are telling me that the front of the GrandAms and Grand Prixs don't look a bit like the GTO?
> I am going to wait a little bit and see if i get my Stang Gt in the next few weeks.
> And if not i will go pricing the GTOs since i see them on all my dealers lots.You would think i would get a really great deal in sept on a GTO...
> ...


3 series, 5 series and 7 series BMW's look alike from the front, Jaguars look alike from the front. Not quite sure what the point is with the Grand Am, Grand Prix is. 
They don't need to discount it, the GTO is selling well enough and the 06's don't show up here till January.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

You think January? I'd say there's a possibility of some being here in December.


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

My local dealer says their first '06 is due in Sept. :confused


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Not likely. Production doesn't start on them til the end of this month.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

I had been a Ford person for about 35 years, the last Ford being a '98 Mustang which I traded in on a new '05 GTO M6.

I wanted an '05 Mustang GT badly, based on what I had read about them and had seen at the dealers.....I've never driven one. The Mustang which I had in mind and wanted to order had an MSRP of about $28,500., but every dealer I went to tried to add what they called an "availability fee" of $2000 - $3000 to the MSRP. Even though I am eligible for Ford's X-plan, they would not honor it for the '05 Mustang GT. So, that put the cost of the Mustang that I wanted at well over $30,000.

I had driven a new '04 GTO M6 and liked it, but decided to wait and see what the '05 had to offer.

In a nutshell, I was able to buy my '05 GTO M6 in June at the GM employees' price of $30,293., which was about the same or less than that of the '05 Mustang GT with its inflated price. About the only items the Goat doesn't have that the Mustang I had in mind did are side airbags and the My Color crap (what a farce!).

After driving the GTO for over 2 months, I can truthfully say that I made the right decision.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> After driving the GTO for over 2 months, I can truthfully say that I made the right decision.


That is basically what I told the manager of the Ford dealership that refused to let me test drive a GT. It was ok for me to test drive the v6 but not the GT. So, a few weeks ago I mosied on over to the dealer and went in and told him that I wasn't blowin smoke up his A** when I came in, in December to shop a GT, and, I was really deciding between the GT and an 05' GTO.

As I was telling him this, I pointed to my GTO which was parked right outside the showroom window, and told him that because of his sales practice I went home and ordered a GTO, and I made the right decision because and I got a much better car. He was giving me that, I can't believe this guy came in here and rubbed my nose in it look.

4 salesmen were at the window looking at the GTO as I told the manager to have a nice day, and walked out.

I loath arrogant, cocky people, and the arrogance that the sales rep displayed that day I went in to test drive that GT stuck in my craw until I returned to politely tell him he screwed up.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> That is basically what I told the manager of the Ford dealership that refused to let me test drive a GT. It was ok for me to test drive the v6 but not the GT. So, a few weeks ago I mosied on over to the dealer and went in and told him that I wasn't blowin smoke up his A** when I came in, in December to shop a GT, and, I was really deciding between the GT and an 05' GTO.
> 
> As I was telling him this, I pointed to my GTO which was parked right outside the showroom window, and told him that because of his sales practice I went home and ordered a GTO, and I made the right decision because and I got a much better car. He was giving me that, I can't believe this guy came in here and rubbed my nose in it look.
> 
> ...


 :cheers i did that in columbus ga when i bougth my 98 grand prix gt. they said u will have to settle for the se we cant sell u the gt. i went to mongomery al to get the gt. then i drove it to the car lot that would not sell me the gt and he (and others) went


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> :cheers I did that in columbus ga when i bougth my 98 grand prix gt. they said u will have to settle for the se we cant sell u the gt. i went to mongomery al to get the gt. then i drove it to the car lot that would not sell me the gt and he (and others) went


I have one even better than that.... Back at Xmas 03' I was shopping the 04' Grand-AM GT with the sport appearance package you see in the signature for my wife as an Xmas present. To make a long story short.... I got my best deal and proceeded to (I usually do not name dealers but this is an exception) Elizabethtown Pontiac in PA, with the best deal I had. And it was a really good one. I went there because they advertised we'll beat any deal by at least 100 clams, and you'll get free inspection for the life of the car...

So, It was like 4 days before Xmas, and I told them where there was one, and if they couldn't get it, I told him where there were 2 more. We haggled for the better part of 90 min's. The salesman came up with a figure I was very, very happy with. He wanted me to sign on the spot... I explained to him the car would be in my wife's name, and I would go back to get her and return within the hour to settle up. So I went and got her.

When I returned, with a wife who was ecstatic over getting a car for Xmas, I learned that the figure he gave me was out of the question. As a matter of fact I was told NO ONE could sell me a car for the figure I gave him. Needless to say we had a very loud conversation. Me, my wife, he, and his sales manager. I told him to take that car and shove it up his a**.

I went back to the dealer and settled with the figure I was given. End of story? Not quite. I was also shopping the 05' GTO, that, I didn't tell either dealer. So I had planned on purchasing the 05' GTO preferably at the dealer I purchased the GT from. Yes I was going to weigh my decision on a Mustang GT as well, but deep in my heart it was the 05' GTO I wanted.

When all the dust settled I ordered the GTO from the dealer that sold me the GT. Sooooooooo, the same day I went to the Ford Dealer and showed him what I had gotten because of his sales practice, My wife followed me to 
E-Town Pontiac. We pulled into E-Town Pontiac, her behind me. 

I went in to see the sales manager.. I explained to him what had happened. I informed him that the figures you said No dealer could honor..... I told him to take a look outside.... The figure was indeed valid, and after I left your dealership I went down and purchased it. BIG MISATKE 1. I then told him, I didn't tell you at the time, but I was planning on ordering a GTO as well. And because of your sales practice, you lost 2 sales. BIG MISTAKE 2. He then told me so you waited 3 yrs to come up here and tell me? I said no I waited a year and a half, and I waited until my GTO was delivered, to come show you how bad you screwed up. I wanted you to see I wasn't blowing smoke up your a**, like you were doing mine. He said AND? I said AND WHAT? If you did it to me, just think how many more customers you did it to and they went elsewhere like me. He said point taken. I said Good. Your sales practices have a lot to be desired..... I then left..... That guy was another cocky ahole. Boy was he pissed...... Sometimes you have to return the favor.


----------



## resmth23 (Aug 21, 2005)

*'05 GTO vs '05 Mustang*

The Mustang clearly has the more appealing styling. The GTO is clearly the better car and it doesn't look bad at all. Its just not much of an attention getter. For more mature buyers that is a plus. From a pure styling critique, the GTO looks as good as any of the Mercedes or BMW high performance coupes. Its just that these cas have prestigious brand identity and the GTO styling identifies with lesser cars, like the Grand AM. However the GTO is for all practical and performance purposes just as good as these German cars at 1/2 to 1/3 the price. In summary the Mustang is car for the superficial under 30 and the GTO for the mature over 40.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Not likely. Production doesn't start on them til the end of this month.


Production was supposed to start in June on the 06's, should be in showrooms this September or October. Depends on the shipping.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Production was supposed to start in June on the 06's, should be in showrooms this September or October. Depends on the shipping.


Are you sure??? I heard that production would follow the OZ production cycle. That would indicate the production cycle wouldn't change till November.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Production was supposed to start in June on the 06's, should be in showrooms this September or October. Depends on the shipping.


Yeah are ya sure?  

I know it was originally supposed to start in June, but they were selling so many 05's this year that they lengthened the amount of time they were going to make the 05's. That's why it pushed back the 06 production til the end of this month.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

wakarr said:


> You really need to drive them both because they each have their own mindset.
> 
> I traded a 99 Camaro SS for the GTO. I liked my Camaro a lot but the GTO is far, far more refined. The interior is outstanding and the IRS pays big dividends on rough roads. The car is heavier than the Mustang or Camaro but it is an outstanding package plus it has real back seats that are comfortable for real adults.
> 
> I'd say drive them both on the highway and city for at least 1/2 hour each (tell the sales person to be quiet so you aren't distracted) and then just sit in both for at least another 1/2 hour and check out the seats (the GTO has great seats front and back) and controls then pick the one you like best.


You know of dealers who are giving test drives? I was flatly turned down by both ford And pontiac dealers ... No test drives.. Maybe its the time of year... Ford dealers have no gts on the lot, and Pontiac dealers have what they currently own, and arent getting any more til next year.. So they dont want to risk them by test driving them... I can see their position. But I also think it sucks, to not be able to test drive, to try and discern the differences between the stick and the automatic, for instance. Im interested in buying one, but no way am I going to switch from my supercharged M3 to a new gto without the benefit of some test drives. .Its just not realistic...


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

paul e said:


> You know of dealers who are giving test drives? I was flatly turned down by both ford And pontiac dealers ... No test drives.. Maybe its the time of year... Ford dealers have no gts on the lot, and Pontiac dealers have what they currently own, and arent getting any more til next year.. So they dont want to risk them by test driving them... I can see their position. But I also think it sucks, to not be able to test drive, to try and discern the differences between the stick and the automatic, for instance. Im interested in buying one, but no way am I going to switch from my supercharged M3 to a new gto without the benefit of some test drives. .Its just not realistic...


I guess it just depends on where you go. I was offered a test drive of GTO within 5 minutes of arriving at the dealership without even asking.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

AggieGTO said:


> I guess it just depends on where you go. I was offered a test drive of GTO within 5 minutes of arriving at the dealership without even asking.


Wow... Anybody know of a centralized pontiac number to call, to find out which dealers, if any, in your area, are giving test drives? Sure, I could go down a directory, and call a bunch of dealers myself, but Im pretty sure that, if you just ask them over the phone, without them at least having the chance to 'size you up' in terms of being a serious prospective buyer, the answer's going to be no. I seriously doubt their ability to size you up based on appearance anyway. The guy who identified himself as the asst sales damager, I mean manager, to me looked not all that different from a derelict who wandered in off the street. HE stood there looking at me as I was exercising the car's switchgear, and I was going to ID myself to him, except his appearance was such that I had very little certainty that he was an employee there, let alone a mgr, if you know what i mean  And, Damn.. cant they clean the grease and soda drip stains off the paint? Maybe there are classy pontiac dealers somewhere in this country.. But this was my first experience with one, after having dealt exclusively with bmw dealers, and let me tell you.. YOu can feel the difference the second you walk into the showroom.. Why does the fact that the dealership sells expensive cars have anything to do with the pride the employees take in the appearance of the showroom, and the cars in it, and the people working in it??


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

paul e said:


> Wow... Anybody know of a centralized pontiac number to call, to find out which dealers, if any, in your area, are giving test drives? Sure, I could go down a directory, and call a bunch of dealers myself, but Im pretty sure that, if you just ask them over the phone, without them at least having the chance to 'size you up' in terms of being a serious prospective buyer, the answer's going to be no. I seriously doubt their ability to size you up based on appearance anyway. The guy who identified himself as the asst sales damager, I mean manager, to me looked not all that different from a derelict who wandered in off the street. HE stood there looking at me as I was exercising the car's switchgear, and I was going to ID myself to him, except his appearance was such that I had very little certainty that he was an employee there, let alone a mgr, if you know what i mean  And, Damn.. cant they clean the grease and soda drip stains off the paint? Maybe there are classy pontiac dealers somewhere in this country.. But this was my first experience with one, after having dealt exclusively with bmw dealers, and let me tell you.. YOu can feel the difference the second you walk into the showroom.. Why does the fact that the dealership sells expensive cars have anything to do with the pride the employees take in the appearance of the showroom, and the cars in it, and the people working in it??


Like I said, there is probably just a lot of variation between dealerships. Everyone at the dealership that I bought my GTO from was very professional, nicely dressed, etc., and the dealership itself was very nice. This is the third new car buy I have made and the best experience I have had. It could have something to do with the fact that there is also Hummer, Cadillac, Infinity, and Lexus dealerships in the same area under the same ownership name. I guess the Ponitac dealership is held to the same standards of the higher-end one's.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

paul e said:


> You know of dealers who are giving test drives? I was flatly turned down by both ford And pontiac dealers ... No test drives.. Maybe its the time of year... Ford dealers have no gts on the lot, and Pontiac dealers have what they currently own, and arent getting any more til next year.. So they dont want to risk them by test driving them... I can see their position. But I also think it sucks, to not be able to test drive, to try and discern the differences between the stick and the automatic, for instance. Im interested in buying one, but no way am I going to switch from my supercharged M3 to a new gto without the benefit of some test drives. .Its just not realistic...


Paul, In March when I started shopping the GTO, I was denied a test drive as well. Guess what? I didnt buy my GTO from them. I told the guy almost exactly what you did "I am not going to buy a $30K+ car without a stinking test drive, are you kidding me?" He responded by stating they dont allow test drives of those cars, so I told him to have a nice day and bought it from a dealer up the road who did allow me to test drive it (as long as he was in it ;-) ) and I bought it.


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

Heh, my local dealer offered me a drive in the used '04 auto they had, no copied license, no salesman with me. The '05 was in the showroom, already sold, or they would have let me test drive that too.

Find a better dealership, just call around. Pontiac's 800 number isn't going to be able to tell you who will and won't let you test drive one.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The dealer i went to pretty much made me test drive the car when i went in to look at it, then they let me take the car out for about 90 minutes to go home and get a check for the downpayment.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A Subaru dealer wouldn't let me test drive the STI. I didn't even consider the car because I couldn't drive it. I wouldn't spend $15 for a pair of shoes at Walmart without trying them on, let alone 30K, or 15k for a car. When I test drive a car, I'm more interested in a long ride than beating the car for a minute and going yeah it's got power. I want to hit some bumps, hit the freeway, a few tight curves, and do a speed up slow down traffic situation. I want to know what I'm living with.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

I was out in Colorado this week, and rented a Mustang for a few days. I took the car through CO route 65 through the Grand Mesa Forrest...just a spectacular ride. 

Now of course it wasn't the GT, but here are my observations.

First, the car is a real eye catcher. Probably didn't hurt that it was bright red. (For the everyday driver though, I do like the sleeper Midnight Blue on my GTO.)

Second, I was really disappointed by the feel of the car. It just didn't feel solid when you opened and closed the doors and trunk. I expected something more solid given the recent design of the car.

Third, don't believe what you here about the peppiness of the six. It is a dog. While more fun to drive than the Corolla that was my other choice, it really struggled in the mountains.

The handling was ok, but hard to judge, since this probably had the cheapest, high profile tires that you could buy.

Overall, not bad for a rental, but the build quality has got to be disapointingly similar in the GT. And there's one thing the GT doesn't have that the GTO does...The LS2.

And if you do get the chance, take Highway 65. Twisty with elevation changes and a great view...


----------

